# Dairy showmanship with Nigerian Dwarf?



## P0U1TRYP3RS0N (Jul 23, 2009)

I plan to show (if all the stupid paperwork gets done in time.LOL) my little Nigerian Dwarf doeling at the county fair in a couple months. She'll be 4 months old then. It will be in the open dairy category, but I'm very curious HOW to show her?
   I've always been crazy busy at the fair, so all I know about goat showmanship is dairy they wear all white, and the goats are on metal collas.
    Is it like 4-H pet goat showmanship (I've watched my little sister's group practicing pet showmanship)?
    Also...would a 4 month old need to be clipped, and if so, how? I've clipped a steer, but don't really know how to clip a little tiny goat


----------



## mdoerge (Jul 23, 2009)

We are taking our Nigerians to the county fair for the first time this year.  I have my two yearling does in an open class show and my son is showing his 4 month old wether in the 4-H showmanship and pack.  I am relying on a friend with show experience, so I will pass on what little I know so far.  Your goat does need to be clipped.  Get someone to hold her for you.  Our wether was just big enough to fit in the milking stand, which made things easier.  My son sat and held him (with the goatie's back against my son's stomach) so I could do his belly, face, neck and finish up his legs.  Clip a week or two before fair so any nicks, etc. will have time to grow out a little.  If you enter a showmanship class, then it should be the same as your sister's 4-H.  It is my understanding that you will be judged on how well you handle the goat and your knowledge.  If you enter the Junior Doe Show Class, then your doe will be judged on her conformation, etc.  I hope someone more experienced and more knowledgeable than me will respond.  Have fun!


----------



## NubianNerd (Sep 6, 2009)

*beware, personal horn-tooting alert* I am the 4-H Dairy Goat Grand Champion Showman 3 years in a row in my county. Let me help!
First off, you will be judged on how you take care of your goat. This includes general health of your goat, state of its hooves, and its coat. With the coat, you want to shave it to no longer than 1/2 an inch all over. You don't need to shave all the way down the legs, on the ears, or really anywhere on the face.  You shave the first two thirds of the tail, and leave a tuft on the end. I like to shape the tuft-you know, natural, square, triangle, whatever. It's a mark of individualism. ALso, shave the little hairs that hang down over the hooves. This enhances the box shape of the hoof.
Make sure the hoof is clean and well trimmed. Also, run a baby wipe in the nose, eyes, ears, and under the tail. Use a different wipe for each area!
For you: In our county, you can either wear all white, or a white shirt, black pants, and black shoes. Tie your hair back (if applicable) Make sure it's neat, and you are clean.
Showing the goat: Using a choke chain, hold both rings in your fist. Hold the chain just under her jawbone,holding her head up fairly high, to give her a nice topline.  Whenever you stop, set up your goat. The easiest way to remember is to visualize the ideal dairy goat shape when viewed from above. (and with Nigis, isn't it always above? ) It's a wedge shape, narrowest at the nose and widest at the udder. Spread her hind legs a bit, keep them lined up, keep her front legs square. If her topline is saggy, scritch her belly a bit. With a Nigi, just squat down and move her legs with your hand. (work with her a lot beforehand to get her used to all this) I would stay down there, holding her head up, and rotate around the goat when the judge moves. Keep the goat between you and the judge. 
Questions: You didn't mention what age group you were in, so I'll give examples. You are generally expected to know the breeds and milking status of all of the goats in the ring (especially yours) Give as much information about your particular breed as you can. Also, general goat knowledge questions, like how many stomachs does a goat have? (One. They have four chambers, the rumen, reticulem, omasum, and obamasum) How many teeth are they born with (16 I think), what age do they mature, etc.They may expect you to know the dairy goat scorecard. If so, you're stuck, cause I don't know anything about it. Well, I know some, but I haven't been able to get my hands on one to study, and I've only ever had one judge ask about it. (can you tell that we are a small county? lol)
I just looked at the date of this post and realized this is all prolly too late. But we live and learn, right? Email me if you have any more questions, I prolly won't answer a PM right away.


----------

